# SEL Center Console Install



## Tax Consel (Apr 21, 2010)

Could you please repost the following thread which disappeared in the transition to the new board software? 

Interior 
SEL Center Console Install - redzone98 

I just bought the SEL center console and wanted to use the instructions contained in that thread to install the unit. Stupidly I neglected to print the instructions out when I first found them on your site. 

Although this same topic is also covered in the Chrysler Minivan site I wanted to see how the unit aligns with the VW interior. 

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php?t=17113 

Thanks! 
TC


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

If you look at the long list of items they are working on. Bringing over the older threads was one of them. So i am sure in a short period of time, they will get this thread moved over.


----------



## Tax Consel (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I didn't see the post.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

aww man, that sucks, it was a DIY.


----------



## mark100177 (May 26, 2010)

*Need instructions for installing SEL center console in an SE*

I appreciate your post, otherwise I may have never know that any ever existed. I just bought a SEL console and was crossing my fingers that the install would be rather easy, but after taking out the basic SE console, I see that it will be a little bit of a challenge. I was hoping to see somewhere that I can just screw the base rigth in, but all I see is carpet. 

Thanks for your the link for the mopar console instructions, but like you, I would like to see the instructions that are specific for the routan.

PLEASE... let me know if you have figured out the install or found better instructions. I'm really anxious to get this SEL console installed asap. I may get desperate enough and start cutting the carpet away and hope that I find pre-drilled holes for the base.

Thanks.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

you must cut out a pretty decent chunk of carpet, then drill 4 screws into the body (or get self tappers)

your center console should have the base metal part AND the trim piece that goes over said base. it looks perfect when its all done.

measure twice, cut once


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

bump for DIY PICs!


----------



## Tax Consel (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thank you Redzone!*

Those were the photos I was missing.

I also purchased the console from Rollxvans. Although they had the slate color to match the center panel of the dashboard, I also opted for the gray to match the seat plastic.

Now that I have your photos I will install the unit.

TC


----------



## mark100177 (May 26, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Redzone,

Thank you so much for your reply. I really appreciate it. The photos are a huge help and answered a couple questions I had. Can't wait to install the console now.
Mark


----------



## mark100177 (May 26, 2010)

*prepping drilled hole...*

Just looking at the instructions and I noticed that they said to drill and prep the holes, then insert those screw sleeves (sorry I don't know what they are called), then to screw in the screws.

Is it ok if I just drill and screw in the base without those sleeves? If so, do you recommend that I "prep" the holes before screwing it in? How do I "prep" it? 

Thanks for your help,
Mark


----------



## Tax Consel (Apr 21, 2010)

*Sleeves vs. Self-tapping screws*

Mark ~ All of the posts on this subject indicate that the DIY crowd have been using self-tapping screws inserted into drilled pilot holes. I believe that was the approach used in the original post, from which those photos were repeated.

TC


----------



## mark100177 (May 26, 2010)

*Thanks TC*

This stuff is a little over my head, so I'm gonna head over to home depot to get what I need including the self-tapping screws. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

i used 4 self tapping Philip head screws, i also used a nice fat washer on each screw. i think its more secure than the T&C i test drove last year 

I DID pre-drill the holes with a tiny little 3/32" drill bit, only because i didnt want the self taping screws to walk.


----------



## mark100177 (May 26, 2010)

*I did it!*

Thank you everyone for your help. I went to home depot and got some self-tapping screws and washers. The install was really easy. It took me less than an hour from beginning to end. That's including time for me just sitting there taking my sweet time measuring and figuring out that the center of the car does not match the center of where the stereo and stuff is located. By the time that I screwed in the self-tapping screws, I noticed that the base plate had moved about a centimeter from my marked outline, but it came out great. My wife and I are elated to have a decent console finally.

Thanks


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

mark100177 said:


> Thank you everyone for your help. I went to home depot and got some self-tapping screws and washers. The install was really easy. It took me less than an hour from beginning to end. That's including time for me just sitting there taking my sweet time measuring and figuring out that the center of the car does not match the center of where the stereo and stuff is located. By the time that I screwed in the self-tapping screws, I noticed that the base plate had moved about a centimeter from my marked outline, but it came out great. My wife and I are elated to have a decent console finally.
> 
> Thanks



thats what we are here for! enjoy!!


----------



## mchavez (Aug 2, 2010)

*Power cord underneath the Routan SE and other method.*

Hi all:

I'm about to do this myself but before I start I was wondering if you guys found the Power Connector underneath the carpet on the SE. The reason why I'm asking is because the Console providers are actually recommending me to simply use self tapping screws and not remove the actual carpet for installing the console however this would disallow me to connet the power (if available). 
What do you guys think about this alternative method?


----------



## cRoutan (Sep 4, 2010)

*Where to buy?*

Great write up, thanks! Quick question, where did you guys buy the SEL console?

I googled it, but couldn't find a part number or a place to buy.

Thanks,
cRoutan


----------



## AaronX (Sep 1, 2010)

cRoutan said:


> Great write up, thanks! Quick question, where did you guys buy the SEL console?
> 
> I googled it, but couldn't find a part number or a place to buy.
> 
> ...


I got mine on from rollxvans55378 on ebay. I then put it in and wired the 12v socket to the existing 12v battery connected socket in the dash beneath the climate controls/cup holders.

The installer at my local bestbuy said they would do it for $40-80 (1/2 hr labor-1 hr labor) including wiring the 12v socket depending on how long it took them when I showed them the PDF directions HERE. Then again I've used them for other installs in the past and know that they've done a quality job. YMMV but an option just in case you didn't want to do it yourself.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

AaronX said:


> I got mine on from rollxvans55378 on ebay. I then put it in and wired the 12v socket to the existing 12v battery connected socket in the dash beneath the climate controls/cup holders.
> 
> The installer at my local bestbuy said they would do it for $40-80 (1/2 hr labor-1 hr labor) including wiring the 12v socket depending on how long it took them when I showed them the PDF directions HERE. Then again I've used them for other installs in the past and know that they've done a quality job. YMMV but an option just in case you didn't want to do it yourself.


 how much did the center console set you back?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

i think it was $300 bucks


----------



## Trunk802 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Installation Photos are no longer posted*

Can someone repost the installation photos? The links to the photo are no longer active. 

Thanks.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Trunk802 said:


> Can someone repost the installation photos? The links to the photo are no longer active.
> 
> Thanks.


Here are pics in the ebay auction. Copy them to your hard drive and you can reference them during the install.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodge-Chrysler-VW-Minivan-Center-Console-Light-Shale-/140512833236


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

I purchased one a fews weeks ago off Ebay. Took about 15-20 min to install. Worth every penny!
Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*premium console*

I too wanted to replace the dinky little console that comes with the S and SE. When I priced the premium console from the SEL, I thought $500+ was way too much, so I bought a nice console from Walm.....Well, You know......The one benefit to the factory console is that it is shorter than the aftermarket one I have, so I have to remove mine to open the storage bins in the middle row. Thanks for the info. I'm going to look into replacing it.
EDIT:
I've decided that my $100 aftermarket console is way better than the $250 stock premiun console from Rollxvans. Mine is made by Truckstuff.com (TSI), and matches the yellow interior after I painted it. Looks factory! Here are it's features: 4 cup holders (2front, 2 back), large interior volume with a secret sliding drawer, interior power socket, interior light, sliding drawers under the cup holders, locking cover w/ 2 keys, 2 slots, and 2 exterior power sockets, although I think the new ones just have one exterior socket. Here's the link:

http://www.truckstuffusa.com/plug-n-go-electronic-minivan-console.html


----------

